# Goodall smooth plane



## BZawat (Sep 21, 2012)

Anyone know anything about this plane maker, or type? The furthest I've got is to learn that Samuel Goodall made iron planes for a few years pre-1900 until Stanley bought his company to kill competition, as they were known to do. Came across it on eBay and made an offer. It was pretty cheap, and I don't have one. And I have a plane collecting sickness. Anyway check out the link

http://bit.ly/1iHDruP


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

I've never seen one of their planes, but it is certainly cool looking. Especially at that price I'd get it out of curiosity. I have several Goodall Bros or Goodall Pratt tools. My miter box, some push drills, a little rosewood hand tool with multiple bits, my small egg beater drilll......all very high quality tools. They made very good stuff in my opinion, on par with the other good makers of the era for sure.


----------



## acowboy (Nov 20, 2013)

At first glance I thought it was a Gage plane, and what I thought, someone lost the tote screw....wrong.
Apparently that is norm, there is another one on the bay right now, looks about the same.
Goodall apparently made two styles of smoothing planes, Gage style and the traditional Lever Cap design.


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

I also had not heard of Goodall hand planes before. 

I looked at the EBay pictures. Very interesting plane. 
Thanks for posting. :thumbsup:

So many plane manufacturers over the decades. Some were mostly copies, but some like this one had their own distinct twist on how to make a bench plane.

Did they get inspiration from Gage, or Siegley or........ sadly such details may be lost in the annals of time.


----------



## Fred Hargis (Apr 28, 2012)

I had never heard of them, but it reminds me a little of a Shelton plane I bought just to sit on a shelf.


----------



## BZawat (Sep 21, 2012)

Wow that's a cool design. No frog whatsoever!


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

Fred Hargis said:


> I had never heard of them, but it reminds me a little of a Shelton plane I bought just to sit on a shelf.



A Shelton Autoset. One of these was on my local Craigs list last year. 

A good example of a nice restoration of a Shelton Autoset.

http://www.planethart.com/tools/subpages.asp?page=shelton.htm


----------

